# 8th Grade Now. No BSing around and Help.



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 25, 2010)

So I'm in Eighth grade. Yipee. This is when the real thing starts and you have to crack down, sit down, and study. But I need help.
As cubing has become my hobby, it's strived me away from studying hard. No, it doesn't help me with math or whatever BS some say.
My problem is that I don't have a lot of motivation. Sure, one of my motives is to do better to get to a good high school or college, but for some reason, and I know it's stupid, it's not enough. 
Does anyone have any tips on motivation?

Yes, I put this in the Off-Topic Discussion.


----------



## BigSams (Aug 25, 2010)

Get involved in math competitions. You're in the US, so do AMC 8, then, if possible, AIME and USA(J)MO. School's kinda boring for me so this stuff keeps me ahead in math. That way I'm both entertained and getting 90s.


----------



## Forte (Aug 25, 2010)

high school was all about bs for me


----------



## Mitch15 (Aug 25, 2010)

I've always been self-motivated since I was really young. I think maybe I just saw my parents working hard and thought I should do the same? Idk, I just expect a lot from myself.

The fact that you made a thread about this shows that you care... as I feel as though caring and motivation are about the same thing. Just channel the fact that you care into studying. If you don't actually care, then you won't be motivated... but then again, if you don't care, why does it matter?

Also realize that the economy sucks, the government keeps spending money, which you'll have to pay back in taxes. So get good grades so your life doesn't suck, that too.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 25, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> Also realize that the economy sucks, the government keeps spending money, which you'll have to pay back in taxes.



So what you're saying is that we should all move to Canada to be with Forte? :3


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 25, 2010)

Honestly in my opinion, school is too much about appearance of motivation of doing a lot of bs work. They don't teach you what you truly need to know in the real world, and over exaggerate everything. The one thing this does is make it easier for you when you need to know something menial and you won't have to reference things later when you would if you stayed completely unmotivated and didn't educate yourself at all.

There will not be any motivation that could come from us. Do you want to go to a good college? You know what needs to be done. Do you care at all what sort of job you have after you graduate or do you only care about getting a job that you do your time and go home? There are many factors with what you want in the future, but the question is, what do you want? Do what you need to do (not the minimum requirements, but exceed the goals. Businesses have ample applicants who meet the bone stock minimum requirements, but not a lot who can far exceed them) to get there. That should be your motivation.

You'll notice in school that you do a lot of leg work for very little reward. That's how most of life is, unfortunately. Most line level jobs will be that way (factories, fast food, etc). If you want a good job where you are paid closer to your actual value, you need to do something to make an employer recognize that. Unfortunately the easiest way to do that is to just have a contact. Fortunately the next easiest way is to have something on paper showing what you can do for that company. Just remember this: no business will ever let you have a chance to prove yourself. You have to more than earn that chance (and even then it's hard to come by). So again, find out what you need to do whatever it is you want to do with your life, exceed those requirements, and you should be set.


----------



## Forte (Aug 25, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Mitch15 said:
> 
> 
> > Also realize that the economy sucks, the government keeps spending money, which you'll have to pay back in taxes.
> ...



:3


----------



## Raifyehd (Aug 25, 2010)

Well Join As many clubs as you can, but 1 thing for sure is that eighth grade was my easiest year of middle school


----------



## Logan (Aug 25, 2010)

lol, 8th grade was ALL about BSing for me. I'm going into 9th now and am in 4 honors classes. Don't worry, you'll do fine.


----------



## nck (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm currently around 6 weeks away from sitting the HSC (university entrance exam..sort of) and I have absolutely no motivation whatsoever 
I was aiming for top of state for Ext 1 and 2 maths but I've decided not to do actuarial science at university, so I began to slack off again.

Have a look at what you want to do later on in the future, it worked for me before. Right after I realized that being an actuary is the sort of job that both suits me and pays a lot, I was really motivated to study. I just somehow lost interest.


----------



## gon (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't worry about 8th grade. That doesn't mean don't do your work, but 8th grade isn't something you should be worrying about. For high school, just make sure you focus on your SATs/ACTs.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 25, 2010)

gon said:


> Don't worry about 8th grade. That doesn't mean don't do your work, but 8th grade isn't something you should be worrying about. For high school, just make sure you focus on your SATs/ACTs.



This. 

Junior high was a waste of time for me.


----------



## imaghost (Aug 25, 2010)

I am in my first year of college now. Pretty much everyone that posted is right for the most part. Just do what you need to do to get by. If you do the work, you will get good grades. All you need to do is tell yourself that you are going to do the homework/study. Tell yourself you are going to do it and do not think that you won't do it. I did this my senior year and I made straight A's. too bad it was senior year that I started doing it, and now my GPA is like a 2.75. Apparently I am really smart, IQ of 137, mostly honors math courses, etc, you get the point.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 25, 2010)

Actually, most (when I say most, I say those who strive for top spots at their high schools, those who want to get into Harvard and etc) people start their SAT/ACT stuff in 8th grade or earlier. If you want to you could work on that stuff seeing as how JH is extremely easy. Even if you don't want to get into one of those big schools, it is sooo much better to start SATs early.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Aug 25, 2010)

nck said:


> I'm currently around 6 weeks away from sitting the HSC (university entrance exam..sort of) and I have absolutely no motivation whatsoever
> I was aiming for top of state for Ext 1 and 2 maths but I've decided not to do actuarial science at university, so I began to slack off again.
> 
> Have a look at what you want to do later on in the future, it worked for me before. Right after I realized that being an actuary is the sort of job that both suits me and pays a lot, I was really motivated to study. I just somehow lost interest.



Are you nick graham


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 25, 2010)

lolwut middle school has nothing to do with life. It's just an awkward phase I went through in middle school, the girls are ugly, the guys are awkward and have horrible acne (except me luckily), everyone is chastised. Don't buckle down, savor this year before ish starts to matter. Have fun!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 25, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *So I'm in Eighth grade. Yipee. This is when the real thing starts and you have to crack down, sit down, and study. But I need help.*
> As cubing has become my hobby, it's strived me away from studying hard. No, it doesn't help me with math or whatever BS some say.
> My problem is that I don't have a lot of motivation. Sure, one of my motives is to do better to get to a good high school or college, but for some reason, and I know it's stupid, it's not enough.
> Does anyone have any tips on motivation?
> ...



You'll say the same thing once you get to high school, probably again in your junior year of high school, and then again when you get to uni.

Cubing doesn't help you with math, I agree. 

External motivation (wanting to get good grades, get into college X, etc.) will only get you so far. For some people, that gets them through all of their undergrad work. For me, it got me through elementary school. For you, it has run out just now, it would seem.

I don't really know what to tell you in this case, other than you're not alone. I struggled through middle and high school only because I had no motivation. I had A test grades all through school but got plenty of Ds and Cs because I did the minimum amount of homework to pass. I know the feeling, I know that it's extremely difficult for you to force yourself to do the work.

I was extremely lucky and had a fantastic math teacher two years in a row, junior and senior year. That was the first time I ever had any real amount of motivation in school. A big part of why I was motivated then was that he encouraged me to explore more on my own. He would tell me to go look up a problem that was somewhat related to what we were doing in class but not what we were covering. So I started poking around a little more with mathematics and then I started looking things up on my own and coming to him after school with questions. I learned so much more from that process than I did in class.

What can you take from that? Well, your teachers know a lot more than what they teach in any one class. If a class is boring you, ask your teacher for some further topics to investigate. If they're willing, talk about the topics with the teacher after you've researched them. Even if you don't have a teacher that's willing to do this (though I can't imagine any teacher being anything but thrilled if a student did this) you can look up what you're talking about in class online and branch out from there.

It doesn't make the homework less boring. But it makes it a lot easier to do when you feel like you've actually been learning something, even if the homework is unrelated.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 25, 2010)

Ew, middle school. The most awkward phase in life.  
Honestly, just keep doing your work. Middle school meant nothing to me, nut I did the work. HS is where it's really at. Really, to get through school in general is to focus and remember what's important. Also to have fun, life and college is going to hit you like a 100 ton brick. Enjoy what you can. I can't tell you how stressfull it is trying to get in a college, let alone actually go to one. So, don't stress out to much right now, you're going to need that later.


----------



## Lorken (Aug 25, 2010)

High school was too easy here, now, cubings getting in the way of my study at uni as well. I wish there was a way I would get motivated to study


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you kidding me? If you're going into 8th grade looking for something other than a load of BS, then you're in for a big surprise. There's no such thing as motivation for high school, it's just one big drama-filled joke. No need to stress, no need to worry about anything. Just put in a little bit of effort and everything will be a breeze. I'm taking all college classes in my senior year. I never study, I've never felt the need to, and I doubt I will at all this coming year. It's all just hype. In 20 years it won't matter in the slightest how well you did in high school. Stop worrying about school and worry about the things that actually matter in life.


----------



## Rikane (Aug 25, 2010)

Forte said:


> high school was all about bs for me



Seconded...but is this saying something about Canada?


----------



## Forte (Aug 25, 2010)

Rikane said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > high school was all about bs for me
> ...



ya canada has good dog meat


----------



## Rikane (Aug 25, 2010)

Forte said:


> Rikane said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



Why must you chase me around the forums D:... anyway, back on topic, grade 8 and high school isn't much to worry about until your last year, when your marks actually count for something.


----------



## nck (Aug 25, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently around 6 weeks away from sitting the HSC (university entrance exam..sort of) and I have absolutely no motivation whatsoever
> ...



wut

High school is fun though. I really enjoy bsing around with friends all day, without having to worry about rent, jobs etc.


----------



## Edward (Aug 25, 2010)

Middle school. I just got out of that theme park. ENJOY THE RIDES. 

Yeah 8th grade isn't much. Just do your homework and shiz. 7th/8th grade are like, the easiest years I've had. 
(In 9th soo...)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 25, 2010)

Im in 9th grade now and the pressures on for me to make good grades. Like youself, I have no motovation. Im not allowed to cube on weekdays. Not allowed to watch TV, use computer, listen to ipod etc on weekdays. Since I have nothing else to do, I turn to school.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 25, 2010)

8th grade was the year I realized what I wanted to do in life, and what I had to do to achieve it.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 25, 2010)

come back when your in 10th grade. that's when the real game starts


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 25, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *So I'm in Eighth grade. Yipee. This is when the real thing starts and you have to crack down, sit down, and study. *But I need help.
> As cubing has become my hobby, it's strived me away from studying hard. No, it doesn't help me with math or whatever BS some say.
> My problem is that I don't have a lot of motivation. Sure, one of my motives is to do better to get to a good high school or college, but for some reason, and I know it's stupid, it's not enough.
> Does anyone have any tips on motivation?



lolno.

Nothing in Middle School is hard.
It pretty much has no impact on anything.

High School is more important, as colleges will be looking at your high school grades. Even then, High School is a joke. 

I got into a good University, and I didn't start actually studying until my College Freshman year.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, I'm now in 9th so I guess I can give you an up-to-date status on how easy 8th grade is. Seriously, you probably should start thinking about what you want to do when you get older and all that shiz.

Also, try to get in a good study habit. I didn't but school came easy to me so I got like a 3.5ish for an average in middle school.


----------



## oval30 (Aug 25, 2010)

dude, you are in 8th grade! i thought you were older. By the way eighth grade was a piece of cake compared to junior year of high school. dont worry. After school activities only start counting when you reach 9th grade, then start participating in a lot of clubs. Just do the best you can in your classes to get into honors in 9th grade. I am right now a senior in high school with mostly As and a lot of APs. You can relax in 8th grade man dont worry, just try to make it into honors and dont fail the grade


----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 25, 2010)

8th will be a piece of cake, as long as you do the homework.
I had an alphabet grade because of that :fp


----------



## teller (Aug 25, 2010)

Grades and college degrees and high paying jobs are all external motivators, and external motivators do not motivate. Real motivation comes from passion.

There is a saying, "Do what you love, and the money will follow." I'm not convinced this is true 100% of the time, but if the money doesn't follow, at least you'll be doing something you love, and you won't dread Mondays. This is significant when you consider how many Mondays are in a lifetime.

Instead of worrying about what college you might get into, start figuring out what excites you and dig in! Acquire some specialties. Hey, it worked with the cube!

8th grade itself: Don't sweat it. Use this time to get better at the basics while you figure out what turns you on.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 25, 2010)

Motivation?

Get a normal high school job. After that, convince yourself that you don't want to work in the fast food/amusement park/retail/whatever industry for 8 hours a day for the rest of your life.


----------



## brunson (Aug 25, 2010)

In regard to some of the posts I deleted:

I know these eighth graders' problems may sound trivial to those of us that have been through them, so it's easy to ridicule their angst. But it's just about the most important thing in the world to them right now: the social pressures, the school work, the new situations, etc. 

Sure it seems silly to someone in high school, but high school problems seem silly to someone in college and college problems seem silly to someone in grad school and all school problems seem trivial to someone working in the real world and trying to raise a family. It's all relative and no one deserves to be mocked for the pressure they feel in their situation. It's the hardest thing they've had to face so far, so to them it's a big deal.

Remember, you're not required to take part in this (or any) conversation. Please be supportive, understanding or helpful and keep the condescending remarks to yourself.


----------



## BigSams (Aug 25, 2010)

Most of these guys are right. School forces you to do lots of things, like making up BS points in english and history essays, that are totally pointless. If you are truly interested in succeeding academically, 8th grade marks are not the real indicator; high school senior marks and board exams (SAT, A levels) and extracurriculars are what will indicate growth. Go learn things on your own. Read good literature, independently do math problems, join clubs, make a club.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2010)

BigSams said:


> High school senior marks and board exams (SAT, A levels) and extra-curriculars are what will indicate growth. Go learn things on your own. Read good literature, independently do math problems, join clubs, make a club.


Erm, try Junior year.
And yeah, make a cube club.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 25, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> And yeah, make a cube club.



As far as I know, I'm the only person in my school that cubes.  I know at least one other person that can solve it, but not regularly or anything.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 25, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> So I'm in Eighth grade. Yipee. This is when the real thing starts and you have to crack down, sit down, and study.



lol.


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 25, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Im in 9th grade now and the pressures on for me to make good grades. Like youself, I have no motovation. Im not allowed to cube on weekdays. Not allowed to watch TV, use computer, listen to ipod etc on weekdays. Since I have nothing else to do, I turn to school.



Wow, that seems so tough! It might be wrong of me to say it, but your parents are pretty evil if you're not allowed to listen to music on weekdays! I CANT UNDERSTAND WHY?!


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 25, 2010)

This is your warmup. If you goof off all of 8th grade (like i did, even though i had A's and B's) you will end up taking a semester or so to get used to the higher workload of high school. Honestly the best thing to do is figure out your teacher's personalities, because there are some that will accept late work, and some that won't. Some who will give you tons of time and little homework, and some that will overload you. So do your best in the hard classes, and just do the work in the easier classes. The absolute easiest grading teachers are the ones that only give you credit for doing it, not getting them right, those should be the ones you get an easy A in.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 25, 2010)

Possible things:

DON'T get a girlfriend. It's retarded (believe me...)

Get really good at a sport, because honestly, the thing I look forward to during the whole school day (high school) is the sports.

do math competitions, but don't be too competitive. Just enough to qualify for state (for fun)

Science olympiad can also be really fun if you guys can make nats


----------



## flan (Aug 26, 2010)

How old are you in 8th grade? I'm in england and the system i think is different ill turn 18 in the year starting which is year 13 for me


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 26, 2010)

Im in 10th grade now this year, and I have to say that 8th grade was honestly harder than 9th grade as far as level of work. I very seldom had to do work outside of school in 9th grade. However: this was somewhat of a privilege. Teachers liked me because they know I was a hard worker in 8th grade. I didn't do any goofing off (in class ) during 8th grade, and even though I had different teachers in 9th grade obviously, they still find out from the 8th grade teachers which students are hard workers. If I was a slacker, teachers would know even before the school year started. If I had been one of those students, the teachers would have been harsher on me. With the teachers that just give you credit for doing the work without actually reading and grading the answers, I occasionally got out of having to do some of those small, repetitive, meaningless, yet somewhat annoying and time consuming assignments. And assignments that I still had to do, I could do in class, because the teachers trusted me to be able to work and listen at the same time (which I got very good at doing secretly in 8th grade anyway...if they hadn't given me permission, I would have done it anyway without them knowing...). That gave me more time to put work into the harder classes without stressing myself even the slightest bit.

I don't know about your school. I don't know if your school has both middle and high school like mine. Or if it doesn't, I dont know if there is some recommendation system that can be used to have teachers from your school tell the teachers in whatever high school you go to next year what kind of student you were. If there is anything like this to make it so your 9th grade teachers will know how hard you worked in 8th grade, then look at it this way: the harder you work now, the better your teachers should treat you next year in high school.


----------



## Edward (Aug 26, 2010)

6th grade: Transition from elementary, things pick up alot, might be shocking. Kind of hard.
7th grade: Coast. Easy sailing unless you screw things up majorly
8th grade: You just have to keep your priorities straight. Alot of distraction. Be like the one asian kid in your class that every school has. You know, the one kid who has a binder, notebook, pencil, pen, and marker for every subject. He doesn't seem to anything but school sleep and eat. Assuming you have no extra curricular activities, making school one of your top priorities should be easy easy.

This is coming from a 9th grader in honors classes playing varsity football, cubing and watching anime in his spare time.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> 8th grade: You just have to keep your priorities straight. Alot of distraction. Be like the one asian kid in your class that every school has. You know, the one kid who has a binder, notebook, pencil, pen, and marker for every subject. He doesn't seem to anything but school sleep and eat. Assuming you have no extra curricular activities, making school one of your top priorities should be easy easy.



Wut. You mean you want to be a nobody?


----------



## Edward (Aug 26, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 8th grade: You just have to keep your priorities straight. Alot of distraction. Be like the one asian kid in your class that every school has. You know, the one kid who has a binder, notebook, pencil, pen, and marker for every subject. He doesn't seem to anything but school sleep and eat. Assuming you have no extra curricular activities, making school one of your top priorities should be easy easy.
> ...



>Implying focusing mostly on school makes you a nobody?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 26, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 8th grade: You just have to keep your priorities straight. Alot of distraction. Be like the one asian kid in your class that every school has. You know, the one kid who has a binder, notebook, pencil, pen, and marker for every subject. He doesn't seem to anything but school sleep and eat. Assuming you have no extra curricular activities, making school one of your top priorities should be easy easy.
> ...



just because you are focusing on your schoolwork doesn't mean you have to hide in a corner and not talk to anyone and ignore everyone...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> 6th grade: Transition from elementary, things pick up alot, might be shocking. Kind of hard.
> 7th grade: Coast. Easy sailing unless you screw things up majorly
> 8th grade: You just have to keep your priorities straight. Alot of distraction. *Be like the one asian kid in your class that every school has. You know, the one kid who has a binder, notebook, pencil, pen, and marker for every subject. He doesn't seem to anything but school sleep and eat. *Assuming you have no extra curricular activities, making school one of your top priorities should be easy easy.
> 
> This is coming from a 9th grader in honors classes playing varsity football, cubing and watching anime in his spare time.



Who, me?
So far, as I read, I can see what you guys are saying
-Just study and do what you need
-It's easy, HS is harder.
-JH is a joke?


----------



## Edward (Aug 26, 2010)

JH I would say is a transition...


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 26, 2010)

Elementary school: Joke.
JH: Transition
HS: Depends on classes
College:I dont know yet.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Elementary school: Joke.



I'd like to see how proficient you'd be in High School without Elementary School.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 26, 2010)

Best advice. Don't do what this guy is doing: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=441102#post441102


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Elementary school: Joke.
> ...



Was gonna say that.



Cyrus C. said:


> Best advice. Don't do what this guy is doing: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=441102#post441102



Also reminds me
I am commiting myself to limiting the times I bring my cubes. When I think about it, it makes sense. What am I gonna do, know my OLLs? With school going around and not a lot of free time?


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Elementary school: Joke.
> ...



I mean in serious ness of how hard you need to work and be proficient.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 26, 2010)

Elementary school was about handball, Yugioh, and Pokemon battles for me.


----------



## Edward (Aug 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



I think you're comparing that to the work you do now, and not what you actually felt in elementary.


----------



## Kynit (Aug 26, 2010)

Grade 8 isn't that bad... if you need some motivation, just think of how the light at the end of the tunnel is coming


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



This is not true at all. It's just that your standards are significantly different.


----------



## Drax (Aug 26, 2010)

Middle school, you CAN pretty much BS it ahahaha, 8th grade was the w/e year for me ahahahaha (still 4.0 gpa tho )
Freshman year too of High School (Some classes and depending on teachers roflll)
After that however... It's all just a mind over matter, the mentality of if I work now, better off later
Also participating in sports help cuz it teaches you to push yourself when you don't feel like it or can't


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> Elementary school was about handball, Yugioh, and Pokemon battles for me.


Hahahah, that's how my years were around the playground.


Kynit said:


> Grade 8 isn't that bad... if you need some motivation, just think of how the light at the end of the tunnel is coming


Yup! Every moment is all the more close to death!... or summer if you'd prefer to think of it that way.


----------



## gon (Aug 26, 2010)

It doesn't really matter, you can fail your whole 8th grade year and it won't mean a single thing. If your planning to go to college, high school is the only thing that matters. High school isn't hard at all either though, and I'm going for top tier schools (I'm a senior). Relax


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 26, 2010)

In the same situation. Except I'm in Canada, lol
I messed up bad last year, got a 55 in writing (fail), but went up to 74.

Grade 8 is making me nervous... D:


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 26, 2010)

gon said:


> It doesn't really matter, you can fail your whole 8th grade year and it won't mean a single thing. If your planning to go to college, high school is the only thing that matters. High school isn't hard at all either though, and I'm going for top tier schools (I'm a senior). Relax



I'm pretty sure if you failed your whole 8th grade year you would never get to high school...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 26, 2010)

You guys forgot that I have Asian parents.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You guys forgot that I have Asian parents.



Oh dear.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You guys forgot that I have Asian parents.



Are you joking, or do your parents actually act like a stereotypical Asian parent?


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You guys forgot that I have Asian parents.



I do to. They never pressured me to the point of insanity though. But, if you have really really strict asian parents, then best of luck I guess.


----------



## NickH1337 (Aug 26, 2010)

lol grade 8 was easy. You barely have to try at all.


----------



## gon (Aug 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> gon said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't really matter, you can fail your whole 8th grade year and it won't mean a single thing. If your planning to go to college, high school is the only thing that matters. High school isn't hard at all either though, and I'm going for top tier schools (I'm a senior). Relax
> ...



Middle school has no effect on high school. 

And I have Asian parents too, they pressured me. I took high school easy and I did extremely well on APs/SATs/other crappy tests because I was *calm*. and so should you.


----------



## MEn (Aug 26, 2010)

Middle school might not have a major effect on what high school you get to, but it prepares you for what's coming up. In other words, if you slack off in 8th grade, you'll most likely slack off in 9th grade, and vice versa.


----------

